# 1970 Mitchell Skiff



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey folks, I'm new to the forum. When I came upon this boat, I knew I could turn to ya'll. What I have is a 1970 Mitchell Skiff that wants to be turned into a poling machine. First off, I see there is another member with a Mitchell, so I'm sure I'll pick his brain. I just don't know where to begin. I guess the first order of business is to post a few pics. I'll get that done as soon as I figure it out. Just to give you an idea, it looks exactly like this: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1231290328/9#9

Mine is a 14 footer and it seems to be in excellent shape. I want to install a casting deck and a poling platform eventually. Since I have never done a project like this, I am a little unsure of things. So, I have a few questions for ya'll:

1. The sole is almost identical in contour to the hull. Does it have stringers?

2. How would I build a casting deck?

3. Can I just sand it and paint it? 

Okay, so those are pretty basic for you guys, but not for me. I need all the help I can get. Thanks in advance. Oh, and I'll get those pics up.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks just like my never-ending project? I think I'll call it Tendonitus.











I'm not even sure mine is a Mitchell. I thought the Mitchells had 2 seperate livewells? But I would love to see what one in excellent shape is supposed to look like. Please post pictures.

Can you just sand and paint it? Gosh, I hope so. Hopefully your Gel-Coat isn't horrible like mine was. My hull is turning into a disaster. :-/


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob, mine has 2 separate livewells. The aft seat has a hatch. I'll post some pics as soon as I get home and have the chance to figure it out. My gel coat is definitely going to have to be sanded. I think mine is 13 foot. It also doesn't have the front deck like yours.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I don't think there is anything that is really specific to being a "Mitchell'.
I mean as far as the seating and baitwell arrangement. There were plenty of boats that were just variations of each other. For example 'Orlando Clipper', Osborne, and Mitchcraft (add 30 other mfs to the list). Most had simple 3/4 ply stringers set edge-wise up. The cockpit sole set on those stringers and glassed to the side of the boat. With the ever-handy chop gun, you could get about whatever interior you wanted.

Now about adding decks. See Sebastian Shine's thread on his FS18 build. You'll learn a bunch. I could go on and on about different coring, etc. but for the average person, building stuff out of plywood is readily understood. And if you buy really good plywood from Joel, and follow his work, you'll have a really nice lightweight addition to your skiff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

> Hey folks, I'm new to the forum.  When I came upon this boat, I knew I could turn to ya'll.  What I have is a 1970 Mitchell Skiff that wants to be turned into a poling machine.  First off, I see there is another member with a Mitchell, so I'm sure I'll pick his brain.  I just don't know where to begin.  I guess the first order of business is to post a few pics.  I'll get that done as soon as I figure it out.  Just to give you an idea, it looks exactly like this:  http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1231290328/9#9
> 
> Mine is a 14 footer and it seems to be in excellent shape.  I want to install a casting deck and a poling platform eventually.  Since I have never done a project like this, I am a little unsure of things. So, I have a few questions for ya'll:
> 
> ...



"deerfly" is restoring an old Mitchel when he takes a break from the woods and water. His has wood stringers that were glassed "less than desirable" from what I remember but they did withstand the test of time.  Somewhere on this forum he started posting pics of the work.


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

ron, i looked at deerfly's post, thanks. it seems though, that his skiff had a flat sole, whereas mine is the same shape as the hull. i guess his is more built up. so, i'm gonna need to get some tools. what would ya'll recommend? sander? etc?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You can hand sand if you like, might take awhile... 

Small electric sander will make it easier, and is relatively inexpensive.
If the hull is in decent shape, patch the dings and chips, sand, prime and paint.
Keep your horsepower down and you won't have to worry about the floor.
It won't flex much at lower speeds.
Want to go fast, you may have to add some reinforcement.

Similar project and result:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1231388534


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

brett, thanks for that link. fairly similar to what i want to do. it makes me feel better to see that he just left the sole and stringers how they were. so, when you say a small sander, are we talking random orbital or a finish type sander?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd try a finish sander first, better too little sanded off, than too much.


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah, good idea...i bet uncle bob might have another thought on that subject. by the way, bob, your boat looks sweet.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

you really need to see it in person right now. You would probably wonder "What was he thinking?"

I would mirror what Brett said about the sander. DON'T be like me and attempt to use the brawn of a twin handled, 6000rpm, 1/2HP sander/polisher with a 40 grit flapper disc to sand. And whatever you choose, keep the sander FLAT on all panels.

And, where are those pics you promised to post? You can e-mail 'em to me and I'll post 'em for you if you want.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I don't why you guys torment yourself with these projects. Just bring it down to our shop, sign a blank check and you'll get a work of art in return ready to fish! 

Just kiddin', I've done my share over the years.......


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I can vouch for what Copperhead just wrote. Hey it worked for me. Didn't break my bank too bad either!


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah, i already broke the proverbial bank on my other boat, an airstream, fly rods, mountain bikes, kayaks, canoes, etc. my wife wasn't in love with this idea; however, my daughter loves it. bob, so you second the finish sander? you bring up some good points. as for the pics, i took them this morning, put 'em on the computer, then had to go to work. i'm still at work right now, so i'll have 'em up tomorrow.


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

also, i'm excited because my dad is coming in town this weekend and he's an old boat builder. he's built a few wooden saiboats in his day, so his input will help me a lot.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I don't know why you guys torment yourself with these projects.
> Just sign a blank check and you'll get a work of art in return ready to fish!



I figured out why we take on these projects...

So that the next time we think about taking one on,
we'll remember how much time and money we spent on the last one,
and then head on over and sign that blank check.

                                  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

After building the first one, the wife is gonna say " Just go buy a new one, it'll be less of a mess!"


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

okay, here are some pics:

transom









port









transom 2









strange hole in front of middle bench seat









5 hp sears









any ideas on the hole?


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

okay, pics aren't showing up for me. i'll figure it out.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's the links to pics. Not sure why the IMG tag won't work here on these?

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_4B_3SkLSpqk/SZ8VE4h2nsI/AAAAAAAAABc/huiD9qoHcLk/DSC_0234copy.jpg

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_4B_3SkLSpqk/SZ8VGruVICI/AAAAAAAAACE/vjVofR_p_ms/DSC_0238.JPG

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_4B_3SkLSpqk/SZ8VFppxluI/AAAAAAAAAB0/ZErLtE00x1k/s576/DSC_0236copy.jpg

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_4B_3SkLSpqk/SZ8VHd7DbKI/AAAAAAAAACc/SsZwUwdoV-I/s576/DSC_0240.JPG

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_4B_3SkLSpqk/SZ8VIL1yjoI/AAAAAAAAAC0/UiyR6A163DM/s576/DSC_0242.JPG


Anyway, looks like it's in pretty good shape to me.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When using picasaweb, you're better off just posting a link to the album
instead of trying to link the pics. Just an idiosynchrosy of google-picasa.
It's google's way of limiting server usage, and limiting the crossposting of images.


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

bob, thanks for fixin' that. brett, that would be a lot easier to do. i'll do it next time. i know i just prefer to have the pics pop up, instead of following another link.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Try www.photobucket.com for individual pic display,
has a copy url link built right into the image page.
picasaweb.google.com is better as an album link.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Danno,

Sander wise, it won't be cheap but get a Porter-Cable DA, get a stick on face, or loop. Either way just change grits of paper. Put a 50 grit on and do some work. Put 120 on and you can't do much damage. Best of all worlds, and even with commercial use it will last years. 

Mel


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

So, does anyone have any idea what the hole is for? Where it goes?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_4B_3SkLSpqk/SZ8VHd7DbKI/AAAAAAAAACc/SsZwUwdoV-I/s576/DSC_0240.JPG

If you're referring to this hole,
it's a drain hole that feeds through the keel cap to the transom drain.
Poor design by the builder as it leaves a puddle in the low area
adjacent to it's location. The keel cap also is the longitudinal stringer,
and is why there are no additional stringers in the hull. The rounded
chines and the molded in spray rail provide the rest of the stiffness
needed to maintain hull shape, fore to aft. Actually a nice hull.
Won't need much horsepower to move it.


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

yep, brett, that's the hole. i just don't see where it comes out. does it come back up to the drain under the rear bench seat? well, i plan on gettin' dirty with it tonight, so i'll really have a chance to check it out. since it's the only stringer, should i even pull the floor up? or, could i build a flat one over it? i don't care about the bench seats, and to be honest with you, i just want a functional boat. all i really want is a casting deck and a place to pole from. thanks for all the help, everyone. keep it coming.


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

also, as you can tell, i'm pretty new to this game. i don't know a dang thing about outboards or skiffs, but i'm a sponge. what hp motor do you think would do the trick? i won't be going very far in a day and plan to mostly put in, run the shore and pole...not cross open bays. also, what length shaft? again, excuse my ignorance, i'm learning tons everyday.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

That does seem an odd place for a deck drain. What's it look like behind the rear seat? What does the bottom of the hull look like? Need more pics! Photobucket works great.

Mine has a hole in the back of the rear seat, I reckon it's a vent hole for the rear seat positive flotation. 

See pic.










edit: Wow, my transom sure looked like crap when I brought it home.


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

my rear seat has a drain that runs through it. the transom looks the same as yours. i guess it makes sense that the hole in the front would be a drain or scupper.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, yours drains through the seat? Mine drains underneath, like this.










But the keel doesn't continue all the way back to the drain plug, so I can see I'll have standing water in my keel. Wonder why they did it this way?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

dannyo...when water gets aboard, it's best if there's an easy way to
remove it. Usually on a small boat that method is a hand bailer,
made from a 1 gallon bleach jug with the bottom cut off. This allows
the top with the hand grip to scoop the water from the bottom of the
hull and toss overboard. But it would be a pain to have to scoop
between each seat in the hull. Simpler to allow the water to drain
to the rear of the hull, through the keel cap, where it can be collected
from a single spot. Also when on the trailer, if it rains, you don't want
the water to fill up the hull and crush the trailer. So the the hull is built
to allow water to flow from bow to stern where it can drain out
the transom drain, which you have shown bottom center in this pic.

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_4B_3SkLSpqk/SZ8VFppxluI/AAAAAAAAAB0/ZErLtE00x1k/s576/DSC_0236copy.jpg


Measure the distance from the top of your transom to the bottom.
If 14-16 inches it's called a 15 inch transom.
If 19-21 inches, its called a 20 inch transom.

UncleBob - the keel was built on yours that way because it was easier
to do the glass work, and allows water flow to move back in to the
center under the hull so it doesn't interfere with the flow of water to the
intake and propeller on the outboard.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Brett, hit 'em with yer sump wick.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Can do Un-shore...

one sump wick how to:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1228697959


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

brett, you are a wealth of knowledge. thank you. i just started sanding and need to know how much of the old paint i need to sand off. can anyone help me? i'll post some pics tomorrow. thanks.


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

Okay, sanding has been slow. I have just been short on time. I discovered a few areas that will need some epoxy attention, but nothing huge. We'll see. Hopefully I can finish it by the end of summer! I don't really have a goal or anything. Nobody tells you that having 2 small kids at home will rob you of every "free" second you have. Now, on another note: I bought a 1995 25HP Suzuki. It's a sweet little motor and I can't wait to get it on the water.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

> Nobody tells you that having 2 small kids at home will rob you of every "free" second you have.


I feel your pain. My boys are 4 and 6. I give 'em each a cordless drill with a 1/2" drill bit and a few 2X4's, and they're good for a few hours.


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob, that's a great idea! Although, I don't think that will fly with the 8 month old. Also, it feels like monsoon season here in Central Texas.


----------

